# The iPad Mini will be expensive but sell out



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

With the iPhone 5 roadshow now out of the way, its time to focus on the announcement and subsequent release of the iPad Mini. We know its coming, even though Apple hasnt yet confirmed its even working on a smaller tablet, and thanks to a series of leaks, we know what to expect from the iPad Mini. We dont yet know the price, but I can guarantee that 1. itll be expensive, and 2. it will still sell like the proverbial hotcakes.

The iPhone 5 went on sale today in many countries, and what a bitter disappointment that product is. An incremental update with a slightly bigger screen apparently passes for innovation at Apple these days. Not that it matters, as thousands of people queued for hours in order to get their hands on one of these lackluster new handsets. Proving the cult of Apple is still alive and well.

This legion of fans, who I like to refer to as iSheep, stand Apple in good stead for its next big launch. At some point in October Apple will reveal the iPad Mini, a smaller version of the iPad boasting a 7-85-inch screen. The specs are likely to be just below that of the full-sized iPad, mainly to keep costs down.

However, the iPad Mini is still expected to sell for somewhere between $299 and $399. Apple cannot legitimately go lower than $299 when the 4-inch iPod Touch resides at that price point. $349 would seem to be the logical conclusion to be drawn. This would make the iPad Mini $150 more than either the Google Nexus 7 or Kindle Fire HD.

If this were any company other than Apple then entering a market with a device more expensive than the direct competition would spell disaster. But Apple can rely on its millions of loyal customers remaining completely ignorant of the competition and buying an iPad Mini regardless. Steve Jobs will certainly not be spinning in his grave right now, but he probably will be smiling.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

iSheep, iSheeple... how unimaginative 

And, the new iPhone 5 is not the minor upgrade Apple usually releases. It has a much faster processor, and double the RAM as the outgoing model. This puts it right on par (at least on paper) as many of the current gen flagship level Android devices. (Samsung Nexus, Galaxy SIII, Razr Maxx). With another 12-18 months before the iPhone 5s or whatever it is named, on par just isn't good enough IMO. Especially with all the crap that comes from owning Apple. I hate being told how to use MY device. Especially if I over pay for it, like with Apple. I would rather have open and flexible.

Which brings me to the connector. How can any modern company introduce a new proprietary adapter and still sell it? It should be micro USB, or even Mini USB 3 or something. But a new dongle that the everyone will have to pay royalties for?


----------

